# ply thickness



## flatband123 (Feb 18, 2016)

hi everyone

being a born again slingshot nut I have downloaded a template for a ply slingshot I just wonder what thickness ply I have some 15 ml will that do

regards martin


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What kind of ply? Also depends on what template. . And how strong of pull bands


----------

